# Bought beans for the 1st time in years



## Locked (Nov 14, 2019)

I had to break down and actually buy beans. I am starting back up and have had awful germ rates with the beans I have. They are old and not sprouting. 

I went to Herbies and got 4 Fem Gorilla Glue #4 and a freebie of  *Zkittlez. 
*
Hopefully, they will get me going.  So far I only have 1 Satori vegging and 1 Deep chunk vegging. If they both wind up Male I am screwed. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 14, 2019)

Good luck. I love that satori, best daytime smoke i have ever had.


----------



## novitius (Nov 19, 2019)

Good luck HL! GG4 and zkittlez are great smoke. Are you going to do a journal for them?


----------



## Locked (Jan 1, 2020)

I have a Satori a couple weeks into Flower and got my 1st Gorilla Glue up above soil. Got a new phone, Galaxy S10 Plus so pics coming soon.


----------



## druida.420 (Jan 1, 2020)

Still growing in 1 gallon smart pots ? 
I remember your Larry OG. Your skills were fantastic. Learn so much with you on my early days.

Thanks and waiting for your pics


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 1, 2020)

I grew one Zkittlez a couple years ago.   Awesome strain!


----------



## Locked (Jan 1, 2020)

druida.420 said:


> Still growing in 1 gallon smart pots ?
> I remember your Larry OG. Your skills were fantastic. Learn so much with you on my early days.
> 
> Thanks and waiting for your pics



Thanks and yes. Solo Cups to 1/2 gallon plastic pots, then final home One-gallon Smart pots. Still using Miracle Grow Seed Starter Mix as well. Nutrients are General Hydroponics 3 part system. Grow, Micro, Bloom.


----------



## Locked (Jan 1, 2020)

burnin1 said:


> I grew one Zkittlez a couple years ago.   Awesome strain!



 I am looking forward to trying it. It is not a Fem Bean so I went with the Gorilla Glue #4 because I need ladies.   I also have 2 Oregon Lemon seedlings going.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 1, 2020)

GG#4 is POTENT.


----------



## Locked (Jan 5, 2020)

The one on the Right is a Deep Chunk (male) the Left is a Satori (female).


----------



## Locked (Jan 6, 2020)

Damn I was stoned when I posted that. It is the opposite. On the Right is Satori, the left is the deep chunk.


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## druida.420 (Jan 20, 2020)

Looking nice mate !


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 24, 2020)

I've been following you for years always top shelf Budz for sure


----------



## Locked (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks, everyone. This girl is gonna be a monster.  She has the whole 4x4x6.5 tent to herself with a 1200 and a 1500 King LED going. I feel like 4 ounces dry is a sound estimate.


----------



## Locked (Feb 1, 2020)

I took clones from my Satori mom. Used both rooting gel and powder. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Locked (Feb 8, 2020)

Two of the Satori clones have thrown roots. One died, and two are still trying.  Took three cuts off of the One female Oregon Lemon that I got out of Two. The other was male and has been put down. 

Oregon Lemon will go into Flowering Tent tonight. *2-8-20. * *Note for me.*

Satori is 5 weeks into flowering tomorrow. 

Pics when the Tent comes on tonight.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 8, 2020)

meetmrfist2 said:


> I've been following you for years always top shelf Budz for sure


Same. Cant wait for pics


----------



## Locked (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 8, 2020)

Oh, that is a sight for sore eyes. St9ne cold beauty there.


----------



## Locked (Feb 19, 2020)

Dipping the clones in gel then powder seems to be working out well. I have 2 clones in soil, 2 more throwing roots and an Oregon Lemon throwing roots. All were double dipped. Also have 2 Champagne seedlings. Champagne is what I call my Boyesenberry S1's. It is top shelf smoke. The Satori in the Flowering tent is still putting on weight and should easily come in at 4 ounces dry. The Wife is patiently waiting and is smoking the small amount of Flowers we have left and going through her emergency roach supply. At least 100 good sized roaches. I am going to buy a portable AC so that I can grow through the Summer. I need to stock up. Apparently my Wife who never smoked till she met me can smoke it up like Snoop and Willie.


----------



## Locked (Feb 20, 2020)

The Satori in flower.


----------



## Locked (Feb 20, 2020)

The clones. 2 Satori 1 Oregon lemon.


----------



## Locked (Feb 20, 2020)

The Campagne babies.


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2020)

Satori buds are filing in nicely. So heavy they are falling over. Going to have to break out the pipe cleaners.  Oregon Lemon in the front.


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 23, 2020)

love you work HL  NICE


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

Look at Hammy go !-- You've done this before haven't U ?
I might need me some Satori ?-- Nurse Larry alive and well in the mudhole with me ! - I needs some of that to go with her !--


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2020)

Clone city.


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

Yeah !- U definely done this before !
I know those lights !-- Same ones I got !-- Mines getting old - some of them are only half lights now !-- There's 34 grow holes in my aero cloners !--Checkerboard pattern on my aero box lids got 35 squares !-- I was high --they were there -I was there and high - Have hole saw-- will drill !-- Use one as access port for my pump and bubblers --Nature abhors a vacuum !--- I tend to have plenty clones !-- I been looking around outside with the coming spring and having unclean thoughts !-- I may be over the legal plant count for Texas ?- I should discard some these clones ? - In a secluded place with some good soil and plenty light !- Live free little girls !- I release U !-- Maybe we meet again in the fall ?


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2020)

Keef said:


> Yeah !- U definely done this before !
> I know those lights !-- Same ones I got !-- Mines getting old - some of them are only half lights now !-- There's 34 grow holes in my aero cloners !--Checkerboard pattern on my aero box lids got 35 squares !-- I was high --they were there -I was there and high - Have hole saw-- will drill !-- Use one as access port for my pump and bubblers --Nature abhors a vacuum !--- I tend to have plenty clones !-- I been looking around outside with the coming spring and having unclean thoughts !-- I may be over the legal plant count for Texas ?- I should discard some these clones ? - In a secluded place with some good soil and plenty light !- Live free little girls !- I release U !-- Maybe we meet again in the fall ?



I got 7 clones off my Momma Satori so far. Cut her down a bit and hope to get 7 more in the future. Got 2 clones off my Oregon Lemon in flower now. One of those will become a Momma Oregon Lemon. I hate popping beans. Much rather clone.


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

I know That's true !-- Sometimes I sex them small and take my cuts back to veg and let the little seed plants finish --Good riddance !-- I clone from clones after that !--Make me many more plants as I want !- And get a taste of what it will be !-- Got a box of green in bloom right now !- half square yard and I got 9 little girls from seed plants in it - 9 plants too many plants for one box !- Clones for each are rooted !- Add it to that other 6 and things are totally under control !- Not !- Got to cull the herd in half over the next year !-- Lots of Quality Control to do !


----------



## Keef (Feb 23, 2020)

Then when I think !- No more !-- I hear psst !- U want some these Black Triangle seed fathered by London Bridge ?-- Now just what U gonna say ?-- I know what I said !-- I'm a sick individual !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2020)

Those Satori buds look like caveman clubs. Nice work.


----------



## darrell1NP (Feb 25, 2020)

Hamster Lewis, nice LED system.


----------



## Locked (Mar 10, 2020)

The Satori is about 10 days from harvest. 4 or 5 of the colas are as thick as my arm and are all sagging down. No doubt I will get 4 ounces dry off of her.


----------



## Locked (Mar 15, 2020)

Took her down tonight. 10 weeks of flowering. Satori. Cat got in on the action.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 16, 2020)

Quite impressive...the cat is looking good too.


----------



## rubrown (Mar 16, 2020)

Super good! In that little tiny pot.


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Gorgeous


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 16, 2020)

As I posted on a different thread, what some of you do with your small pots is amazing. Darn near alchemy...


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks Peeps. Yeah, I don't use anything bigger than 1 gallon. I have done a couple grows in nothing but 1/2 gallon pots and even one in just Solo cups.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2020)

oh Hammy, i just got caught up!  It looks fabulous up in that tent as usual. You do rock it outta the park. So nice to see your grow. Give your wife my greetings, we are stoner sisters.


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> oh Hammy, i just got caught up!  It looks fabulous up in that tent as usual. You do rock it outta the park. So nice to see your grow. Give your wife my greetings, we are stoner sisters.



Thanks, Rose.  I will. My wife and I are dealing with our eldest Fur Baby getting sick. She has advanced Kidney disease and probably won't make it another day or so. We are just trying to make her comfortable until she passes. We don't want to put her down and make the choice to pass for her. It has been a super sad and stressful 3 days so far.


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Thanks, Rose.  I will. My wife and I are dealing with our eldest Fur Baby getting sick. She has advanced Kidney disease and probably won't make it another day or so. We are just trying to make her comfortable until she passes. We don't want to put her down and make the choice to pass for her. It has been a super sad and stressful3 days so far.


So sorry to hear that. We lost one of ours last week. We adopt senior pets so we kind of set ourselves up for it but it's still hard


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Dipping the clones in gel then powder seems to be working out well. I have 2 clones in soil, 2 more throwing roots and an Oregon Lemon throwing roots. All were double dipped. Also have 2 Champagne seedlings. Champagne is what I call my Boyesenberry S1's. It is top shelf smoke. The Satori in the Flowering tent is still putting on weight and should easily come in at 4 ounces dry. The Wife is patiently waiting and is smoking the small amount of Flowers we have left and going through her emergency roach supply. At least 100 good sized roaches. I am going to buy a portable AC so that I can grow through the Summer. I need to stock up. Apparently my Wife who never smoked till she met me can smoke it up like Snoop and Willie.


Sounds like my wife. I don't smoke. I just enjoy growing it!


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2020)

Hammy how the lemons doing?


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2020)

umbra said:


> Hammy how the lemons doing?



I have one large plant a couple of weeks into flowering. She looks good and healthy.  I have a couple of clones off of her in the Veg Tent.  Thanks again. 

Trimming the Satori now and she is a pain in the butt to trim.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2020)

Oh Hammy, so sorry about your fur baby. It really never gets easier, darn it. Hug each other.


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Oh Hammy, so sorry about your fur baby. It really never gets easier, darn it. Hug each other.



Thanks, Rose. Yeah, lots of hugs, kisses, and tears right now.  It just feels surreal at this point. I am sitting here trimming the Satori while my poor cat is dying in my bedroom closet.  I am just glad I have this harvest for my wife. She is going to need it. She has had that cat for 17 years. We have been together for 13.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2020)

WOW, that is one old kitty. Your wife is going to need your harvest. I am so sorry. The love of the animal is worth it, i say to myself every time.


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Anyone grown Chocolope before? I picked up some seeds the other day. Haven't tried cloning yet


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Thanks, Rose. Yeah, lots of hugs, kisses, and tears right now.  It just feels surreal at this point. I am sitting here trimming the Satori while my poor cat is dying in my bedroom closet.  I am just glad I have this harvest for my wife. She is going to need it. She has had that cat for 17 years. We have been together for 13.


Sorry to hear that. We just had to let one of our dogs go about an hour ago. Second one in a month


----------



## key2life (Mar 17, 2020)

Rockin' the King Plus LEDs, Hammy! That's a beauty!

Sorry to hear about your cat - we have a dog whose body is shutting down on him now, too.  It's tough.


----------



## Locked (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks friends. It has been a rough one. Didn't go to bed till 7 am this morning. Been trimming and hanging. Just glad I got a lot of smoke for my wife. She is taking it hard. So many daily things remind us of our little girl. I will try and take pics of the Oregon Lemon tonight. She is going to be a monster.


----------



## Locked (Mar 17, 2020)

Oregon Lemon and 2 Satori. One gallon Smart Pots.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 18, 2020)

Sorry about your cat, hammy. May I suggest heading to your local animal shelter and picking up a couple of cats or kittens in her memory. Mrs Fogey and I have found that to be helpful.


----------



## Locked (Mar 30, 2020)

State of the Flower Tent. One Oregon Lemon, two Satori.


----------



## rubrown (Mar 30, 2020)

Looking good, nice and frosty, just like snow!


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 31, 2020)

Looking great there...love the tidy cat height adjuster on grow pot!


----------



## Locked (Apr 4, 2020)

Finally made a Home Depot run to get soil. They are only letting 30 people in at a time. Pain in the ass. Got up early and went. Picked up 7 bags. Should be good for a while now.


----------



## Locked (Apr 18, 2020)

Oregon Lemon at the chop. 10 weeks of flowering. One gallon Smart Pot.


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

lol


----------



## Locked (Apr 18, 2020)

umbra said:


> lol



She looks rough but the nugz smell great and are rock hard. It should be a nice haul weight wise.


----------



## umbra (Apr 18, 2020)

very nice job


----------



## rubrown (Apr 19, 2020)

Yeah that's a super duper sweetheart, she is ready.... In a one gallon. There's a green thumb!


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 19, 2020)

Placed an order with "Herbies Head Shop, aka Herbies Seeds" about a week ago. Tracking number says they have been shipped and are enroute. Never ordered from Herbies before. Anybody had any dealings with them, good or bad ?


----------



## zem (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi Hammy. i am always glad to find your threads  enjoy the nice buds!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2020)

Wow,,thats nice for 1gallon pot
Never grew in pots that small. Learn something everyday.


----------



## rubrown (Apr 19, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Placed an order with "Herbies Head Shop, aka Herbies Seeds" about a week ago. Tracking number says they have been shipped and are enroute. Never ordered from Herbies before. Anybody had any dealings with them, good or bad ?


Try expert seeds for a change, prompt , price,


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 19, 2020)

rubrown said:


> Try expert seeds for a change, prompt , price,



Thanks, will check `em out.


----------



## Locked (Apr 19, 2020)

I use Herbie's. Good prices and service.


----------



## Locked (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks, everyone. I have never grown in anything bigger than 1-gallon pots.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 19, 2020)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I use Herbie's. Good prices and service.



Good to know, thank you.


----------



## novitius (Apr 20, 2020)

Hammy I don't know how you do that in a 1 gallon. Sometimes that's what I get from 3 gallons lol!


----------



## Ed. J (Jul 7, 2020)

Herbies is NOT a reliable store. Herbies will take your money, not send anything, and guve you the runaround lies about refunds. Save yourself Money and Trouble!


----------

